# Hey guys,,, need help with cadet display



## xnazzx (20 May 2006)

Hey guys,


In about two weeks my cadets and I will perform a dynamic display in front of the parents. My topic this year is 'PT' and I need help with coming up with an original idea and probably basics also. Any comments will be appreciated!

Thanks
Sgt. Karaganis


----------



## cadettrooper (22 May 2006)

Try doing some PT drill and maybe a small organized game?


----------



## p_imbeault (23 May 2006)

Maybe throw in a skit for some entertainment  8)


----------

